# Hello Oklahoma



## ctgarre (Jun 10, 2007)

I'm a new member from Oklahoma... also new to bow hunting. Just want to see how many Oklahomans were on here... GO POKES......


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk ctgarre. Have fun here.


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Post up and







to ArcheryTalk.:RockOn:


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

welcome from another okie!

lots of us here..
have fun


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!! :wave:


----------



## beakerello (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome from Denison, Texas....I'll be relocating back to Sand Springs, OK soon.


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

Welcome ctgarre, There are lots of us on here... What part of the state are you from?


----------



## gator (Aug 11, 2003)

Lot's of Okies on here. Welcome to AT!!!


----------



## GuinnessGood (May 15, 2007)

Welcome aboard...and yes..GO POKES!


----------



## outdoorattic (Feb 25, 2006)

welcome


----------



## cyclopsarcher (Mar 19, 2007)

*Welcome from another Okie*

There are quite a few of us in the OKC area on archerytalk. Welcome and more importantly:

GO SOONERS!!!!

:wink:

MarkA


----------



## RandyD (May 28, 2007)

Hello there Ct from the northeast corner of the state. There are quite a few of us from around the Tulsa area as well. Randy


----------



## BOWJOE (Mar 1, 2003)

welcome


----------



## chief razor (Apr 29, 2006)

Welcome to AT!


----------



## dwd2001 (Jan 24, 2004)

Welcome!


----------



## rtinok (Feb 25, 2006)

I don't know how many are in the panhandle but hello from Guymon.


----------



## SandMan835 (Jun 3, 2007)

Welcome to AT!! :wink:


----------



## Okie Archer (May 16, 2007)

*Welcome!!!*

Welcome to AT!


----------



## bowme..2 (Apr 20, 2005)

Welcome.. welcome!

I'm originally from Norman so.... :wink:


----------



## RyanH (Sep 27, 2004)

Plenty of okies here!

Welcome!


----------



## GruBBworM (Sep 7, 2006)

Hello,

From Southern Oklahoma

Ardmore,Oklahoma to be exact 

any of you ever get this way give me a shout 

Jon


----------



## BLEEDUM (Jun 15, 2007)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## OklaArcher (Apr 22, 2007)

Hey! From Owasso here, welcome and go Sooners!!


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Sooner Girl (Aug 15, 2005)

There is a lot of Okies on here...Welcome and BOOMER SOONER:wink:


----------



## Allen7791 (Jul 18, 2006)

I was raised in McAlester.


----------



## TacoCasa (Jul 15, 2007)

I'm a new member here, welcome!


----------



## Bachflock (Jul 14, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## Boomerdog (Jul 4, 2006)

Welcome aboard. I'm a yankee transplant living in Norman too.


----------

